# New Litter In Many Years - Question



## HiXael (May 26, 2012)

Mainly just needing help on sexing them. I'm gonna try to get some shots here in a few. I've looked at pictures and read up on it but I just need some more professional eyes to help me out if anyone minds?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Post away! I'm sure we can help. I've also noticed that girls', ahem, 'parts' are smaller than males. Aside from having a smaller space between that and the rectum.


----------



## HiXael (May 26, 2012)

Not 100% sure if I'm going to be right, but I'm going to guess before anyone tells me what they are (if you can even tell from these pics?? My cam isn't the best for close range shots :/)

Buck?

















Doe?









Doe?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Doe?


----------



## HiXael (May 26, 2012)

Also would you mind telling me how you came to the conclusion you did when you sex them?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I think you've called it right, but it's easier to judge when I see 'em in person..not so much with pictures. And I don't know! I just see a lot of baby mice..haha. I noticed the 'bump' is tinier on girls.

Oh, and you'll definitely be able to tell once the belly fur comes in, since girls have nipples.


----------



## HiXael (May 26, 2012)

You think so? 
Yes! Perfect actually.. I had a guy wanting a male and a female and one girl wanting two females (but I think she changed her mind to rats instead). Which works out perfectly cause one of the girls I was thinking of *possibly* keeping if it was female :3 Just depends on exactly how the fur comes in and looks and everything. We'll see bout her. Can't wait. I can see their patterns right now - two look similar to mom, one looks like a cow, and the other (the male) is solid black/blue. I'll have to get pics sometimes


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully others can chime in for second opinions! I'd hate to tell you wrong.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

yup, looks like you hit the nail on their tiny little heads xD

AKA you got em all right o3o

alot of people say it's hard to sex babies who are so small, but over the years I've gotten to the point that I can sex them (within about 98% accuracy) correctly the day they are born.

if you really want to be sure, wait until they are 8-10 days and look for nipples on the girls, boys won't have any


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I agree, looks like you're bang on.
I have only tried sexing pinkies once, I did it on day 2 and honestly, I find it easier than sexing weanlings..


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I also think you are correct. Like Cordane, I find it easiest to sex at two days (newborns can be too small to see properly).


----------

